# Rem. 1100



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Rem. 1100 that I am going to use for home defense. What modifications should I consider making to the Rem. for this purpose. I have found some barrels but nothing shorter than 21". I also want to get an extended magazine tube. What else should I get? It is a nice shotgun and very reliable. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

How much money do you have?

There are Synthetic Stock & Fore-Ends, lasers, red dots etc. You can Google it.

When I had my 1100 I just left it in the bedroom with my 21" smooth bore deer barrel - which I used for deer hunting - and loaded it with 00buck. I took out the plug - 5 rounds seemed enough for me. The 21 inch deer barrel made it easier to get around the house with than my 30" trap barrel.

The Tactical has an 18" barrel but I don't believe it is interchangeable. So your only talking 3" anyway.

The BG won't care if you have a walnut stock & fore-end. His attention I'm sure will be focused on the big hole facing him.

I'm not much of a Tactical gadget guy so the only thing I could think of that could be an advantage would be a flashlight mount since both hands will be occupied.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

If you are just going to use it for home defense you can make all those modifications, but you really don't need to. A shorter barrel like the 21" will be ok but a longer one will do the job. If you are going to hunt with it also you need to keep in mind that you'll have to change back some of the mods just to hunt with it. That 1100 will do the job regardless of you mods for home defense. 00 or #1 buck is all you really need.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Midway has it all.


----------

